# Favorite Sounds When Plowing?



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

My favorites are the sound of the blade slapping the ground when I drop it and my truck exhaust.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

The little $$$ signs in my head payuppayup


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

The sound of my head hitting the pillow when it's over


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The sound of no traffic around me.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

G.Landscape;1406821 said:


> The little $$$ signs in my head payuppayup


I think of how much I charge them when the blade drops, with every swift pass!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Woko 98.9 fm ! My tires sqweeking on the cold snow , and I tend to hum when I'm making $100.00/ Hr. !


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

The gentle cackle of my 7.3 as I take a piss in a world that is otherwise silent and sleeping


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the sound of nothing sounding wrong when I;m plowing!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the sound of my salt spreader makes as it runs the stuff hitting the back deflector No sound means plug up
I like sound of the trip edge makes and the smell of the edge wearing


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

What no one has said the sound of injector pump on a Big Block 855 Cummins? Especially one on say a Walter FCBS (ACUS , ACRS, NCBS OR NCUS) trucks or perhaps an Oshkosh P2427 or FWD RB44 model?


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

The sound of how quiet it is during a storm because of the snow absorbing the sounds


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Whaaaaaaaammmm! and see the plow go flying up in the air and slamming back down


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

When it is absolutely silent.. all but the the faint sound of a back up beeper and engine hum of a loader in the distance.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

I like the Cummins sound..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The tires crunching on the snow breaking the silence.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

The sound of acceleration when driving away from another completed job. It gets better as I complete the last one and start over again.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

2COR517;1408016 said:


> The tires crunching on the snow breaking the silence.


x2

Also the sound of a straight piped 7.3 Thumbs Up


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

the sound my girl makes when i plow her...the sound of other plows out doing the same job


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

jklawn&Plow;1408127 said:


> The sound of acceleration when driving away from another completed job. It gets better as I complete the last one and start over again.


x2 on that! Knowing that the next property is full of snow and bigger than the next! :bluebounc


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I love the sound of a cheap car alarm going off when I drop my plow near by, it's also rather interesting to see how strong the cars battery is after it happens several times.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

2COR517;1408016 said:


> The tires crunching on the snow breaking the silence.


x2 agreed, turn the radio down to dead silence ussmileyflag


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

coldcoffee;1408197 said:


> I love the sound of a cheap car alarm going off when I drop my plow near by, it's also rather interesting to see how strong the cars battery is after it happens several times.


That's a first! :laughing:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

BOSS LAWN;1408200 said:


> That's a first! :laughing:


You'd be surprised, it happens more often then you would think.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The steady vibration of my cutting edge scraping the pavement, in tandem with the sound of the snow being parted by my blade...which is equally as exciting as the sight of it all in symphony. Then there is always the paused moments when any other viable sound is muffled to almost a whisper...that's when I realize, as tired as I maybe, that I really could care less if daybreak never comes and the snow never stops. 

.......and here I sit, almost 10 days into January and the ground is prime for a mower...not a plow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd have to say the silence of no phones ringing and the sound of the turbo spooling up and down.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

RepoMan207;1408254 said:


> The steady vibration of my cutting edge scraping the pavement, in tandem with the sound of the snow being parted by my blade...which is equally as exciting as the sight of it all in symphony. Then there is always the paused moments when any other viable sound is muffled to almost a whisper...that's when I realize, as tired as I maybe, that I really could care less if daybreak never comes and the snow never stops.
> 
> .......and here I sit, almost 10 days into January and the ground is prime for a mower...not a plow.


X2 ON THAT! Thats the sound of winter! ussmileyflag


----------



## jschmitz93 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its good to know that there are people out there just as off as me. My wife thinks I'm crazy but this is the kind of stuff that makes me want to go out and plow.

I like the sound of my plow scrapping the pavement. And know that its just me (and a few other nut jobs) out there.

I also enjoy the sound that the snow makes as it whisps by my window. Oh snow how I miss you.


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

The sound of my 12 valve single stack behind the cab with the rear slider cracked and I push and pull a full load across the lot!


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I love the sound of snow falling, and the sound of the cutting edge against the pavement at 2 in the morning when there are absolutely no other sounds.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I like the sound of $20 bills sliding into the money bag!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

South Seneca;1408586 said:


> I like the sound of $20 bills sliding into the money bag!


If only that sound was happening.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

foxriderdrew93;1408139 said:


> the sound my girl makes when i plow her...the sound of other plows out doing the same job


you like the sound of your girl went plowers are plowing the same job? O.....K.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like listening to my Flow Master muffler and the blade riding on the ground sounds good to.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

For me its the sweet sound of my 6.0 powerstoke, singing through a finely tuned 4" turbo back exhaust! Tuning by IDP. Exhaust by Bully dog.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

How about the sound of the U joints holding up to 16" of heavy pack snow!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Canplow;1409197 said:


> How about the sound of the U joints holding up to 16" of heavy pack snow!


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Love to listen to the ol 7.3 turbo wistle, nothing quite like it IMO


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

ii like the sound of my truck and the plow scraping the pavement when its in 4 Low working on a big push


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Canplow;1409197 said:


> How about the sound of the U joints holding up to 16" of heavy pack snow!


Can you describe that sound for us?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

2COR517;1410028 said:


> Can you describe that sound for us?


I can try but its more of a feeling! The sound i guess would be weee heeeee dont have to replace $125 joints on a 2peice rear axle! whats the sound of money staying in your pocket? cha-ching


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

what kind of truck has a two piece rear axle?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

2COR517;1411089 said:


> what kind of truck has a two piece rear axle?


My big old family grocery getter ! Trying to put up a pic


----------



## Penguin plower (Dec 24, 2010)

2COR517;1411089 said:


> what kind of truck has a two piece rear axle?


A broken one?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

nepatsfan;1407976 said:


> Whaaaaaaaammmm! and see the plow go flying up in the air and slamming back down


 like that sound



heavychevy01;1407998 said:


> When it is absolutely silent.. all but the the faint sound of a back up beeper and engine hum of a loader in the distance.


 Love that sound



2COR517;1408016 said:


> The tires crunching on the snow breaking the silence.


 love that sound too

I also like the sound of the snow hitting the ground with a big hollow thud after falling from a tree.


----------



## Mcdunn (Sep 14, 2011)

The sound of my cummins with 6" smoke stacks, haha i like it, not sure if the customers do!


----------



## miderbier (Dec 10, 2009)

Mcdunn;1411607 said:


> The sound of my cummins with 6" smoke stacks, haha i like it, not sure if the customers do!


I love listening to my cummins as well...although I am not sure all my customers do either!


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

2COR517;1411089 said:


> what kind of truck has a two piece rear axle?


The Tatra series trucks and buses since like 1926 (up to the present T-810 model with portal axles) have all had independent swinging rear half axles and front axles.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

TatraFan;1411901 said:


> The Tatra series trucks and buses since like 1926 (up to the present T-810 model with portal axles) have all had independent swinging rear half axles and front axles.


Not exactly a 26 tetra! :laughing: More like This!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Canplow;1412609 said:


> Not exactly a 26 tetra! :laughing: More like This!!!!!!!!!!!


In other words "Canplow" means AMERICAN! ussmileyflag


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1412805 said:


> In other words "Canplow" means AMERICAN! ussmileyflag


Does it matter that my example was not American in origin?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

2COR517;1411089 said:


> what kind of truck has a two piece rear axle?


Hey sorry I didnt mean axel I ment drive shaft!


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

TatraFan;1412961 said:


> Does it matter that my example was not American in origin?


Hey no I ckecked out the tetras and they would be a awsome Heavy truck there isnt much to knock about them! Although I am all for buy Canadian !tymusic


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1412805 said:


> In other words "Canplow" means AMERICAN!


ussmileyflag Just the same as "BossLawn" means lawn cutter not Snow plower!
If I was american't I'd be grumpy too ! Canadian Plowers #1 Buy Canadian Be Canadian!tymusicThumbs Up


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Canplow;1412994Just the same as "BossLawn" means lawn cutter not Snow plower!
If I was american't I'd be grumpy too ! Canadian Plowers #1 Buy Canadian Be Canadian!tymusicThumbs Up[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly, american plower = american trucks :salute:


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm all for North american Truckswesport


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Canplow;1412987 said:


> Hey no I ckecked out the tetras and they would be a awsome Heavy truck there isnt much to knock about them! Although I am all for buy Canadian !tymusic


I don't let the origin of the truck get in my way. I just pick what works best. I'm pragmatic that way.


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1413000 said:


> Exactly, american plower = american trucks :salute:


I tend to focus more on the effectiveness of the idea or the vehicle myself. The country of origin is very far down the list on my concerns. If a Russian made truck works best in scenario x-- then that is what I would buy. If an American truck is best in scenario y then that is what I would buy. If country z makes the truck that works the best in scenario ~X then that is the truck I buy. I put functionality and effectiveness as the primary category in any metric I use for determining what I purchase.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

What Can'tada trucks are their to pick from? I'm not sure what you meant by American't but my truck is AmeriCan and definitely will. Don't get me wrong I love Canada but I don't understand trying to dis American made vehicles when they obviously rule this industry and do it well. Oh, and I like the sounds of the plow smacking the ground and the general break in the nights silence.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Perfect Sound is 20 or so backup beepers


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

phillie;1413128 said:


> What Can'tada trucks are their to pick from? I'm not sure what you meant by American't but my truck is AmeriCan and definitely will. Don't get me wrong I love Canada but I don't understand trying to dis American made vehicles when they obviously rule this industry and do it well. Oh, and I like the sounds of the plow smacking the ground and the general break in the nights silence.


Last time I checked half your "american" truck parts and cars are made here in Canada and I also believe your ford trany is made at the Windsor ,Ontario,Canada facility. This I would say makes them North american vehicles But You anaricans can claim what you want . My plow is 100% Canadiantymusic


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Really.....I think we're getting alittle off subjet here guys.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

RepoMan207;1413492 said:


> Really.....I think we're getting alittle off subjet here guys.


Yes your right the sound I like is a good old North American Snow Storm and the phone ringing and everyone wanting


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the sound of silence except my 7.3 whistle and my plow scraping the pavement. The other I like is the banter I hear on my cb from the rest of the guys I work with.. It gets really bad until about hour 8 then even the cb gets quiet.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

show-n-go;1413586 said:


> I like the sound of silence except my 7.3 whistle and my plow scraping the pavement. The other I like is the banter I hear on my cb from the rest of the guys I work with.. It gets really bad until about hour 8 then even the cb gets quiet.


agree, I love listening to my guys talk business over the CB's at 3am


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the sound of my exhaust against the side of a building at three AM. Combined with the sound of the blade dropping and scraping as you take a pass. I love seeing the snow fly over the top of the blade infront of my headlights. And seeing my strobes flashing off of everything around. Seeing the front tires spin when you stick your head out the window is always good too.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

THe best sound is the voice of a customer asking if I take CASH! Thumbs Up


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Silence is golden! My favorite sound is my phone NOT ringing


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

THE GOVERNOR HAS JUST ISSUED A STATE EMERGENCY 

EMERGENCY PERSONNEL PERMITTED ON ROADS ONLY .

the governor has also requested the national gaurd help do to the record breaking 40" blizzard we are experiencing

thats what I like to hear while working payup


----------

